# Bird photography: you have never seen anything like this!



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This is an amazing set of photographs. Taken in New York City on a daily basis.

I have never seen anything like them 

They are all superb but try March 19th as a sampler!

http://palemale-store.stores.yahoo.net/2009.html


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Great pics, how do they do it. I have tried and tried to get some good birdie photo's but so far have consistently failed   

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

An amazing pictorial diary. First time I have ever seen the cat bird and in the middle of a city too. 8O


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Anyone want to buy a camera, think I will give up............................................................


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Trevor...if you haven't already, get yourself to a bird of prey centre.
Gauntlet near Knutsford or Cheshire falconry near Northwich spring to mind.
Even better if you get to North Yorkshire...try Kirby Wiske....fantastic.

The birds are huge...you can get up close...good pictures guaranteed.
Perhaps not as good as some of these but this guy probably spent more on his kit than you paid for the motorhome....LOL

Try it...you won't be disappointed.

.....Mike


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

great bird photos, but at what cost for kit and time. here is one from the back garden. he is a regular visitor>

dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> great bird photos, but at what cost for kit and time. here is one from the back garden. he is a regular visitor>
> 
> dave


Hi Dave,

We too have a Sparrowhawk regularly take birds from the tree's in our front garden.

I managed to catch a photo of him with a Wood Pigeon last year. I will locate it now and add it to the post.

CHEERS


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Dave....nice shot....cost and time mean nothing when you're doing something you love.

....Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sparrowhawk*

Sparrowhawk


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

mike

totally agree with you, i was just making the point that the cost of cameras cerainly does affect the quality of photographs. you cannot put a price on leisure.

dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

a couple of years ago we had a cygnet land in our garden.
The garden was a few metres too short for a running take off.
Local bird sanctuary sent a man to catch it.
When placed into the rear of a car it calmed down

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

a couple of years ago we had a cygnet land in our garden.
The garden was a few metres too short for a running take off.
Local bird sanctuary sent a man to catch it.
When placed into the rear of a car it calmed down

dave p


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

....terrific Dave...well worth stating twice.....LOL

...best bird in my garden was a sparrow hawk, it only landed briefly and I got it just as it was about to take off...poor shot though.

....Mike


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Quite astounding.

Oh for the time and the patience.


----------

